# Underrated Albums



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The negativity in the overrated albums is giving me a headache. So I decided to go in a more positive direction with underrated albums. 
1. The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed. One of the great albums imo. It does get some attention. But to me, should be thought of similar to Pet Sounds and Sgt. Pepper. 1967 had so much great music in it that I guess that is why it is slightly overlooked. 
2. Zombies - Odessey and Oracle. They made almost a perfect album. Yet hardly any recognition. It was their version of Sgt Pepper. But maybe came a year too late. 
3. Vinnie Moore - Time Odyssey. A great guitar album. Better than Satriani or Vai ever created. But I guess the style just wasn't as popular as what Satriani wrote. 
4. Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security. Another incredible melodic shred album. Right up there with Vinnie Moore's Time Odyssey. 
5. Autograph - Sign in Please. A part of the glam metal movement. But imo this album is almost perfect. No fillers. Turn Up the Radio is the only regularly played song on here. But I find this to be the least liked song on this album full of melodic rock.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd like to suggest one:

Good by Morphine


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Two suggestions:

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
(a heavy prog concept album - top5 for me)

Kayak - Merlin, Bard of the unseen
(Dutch band, symphonic prog lite, concept album about the Arthur legend - just outside top 5 for me)

The other pop/rock albums in my top 5 would be Kate Bush (Hounds of love), Pink Floyd (Wish you were here), Tori Amos (Scarlet's walk), and Genesis (Selling England by the pound).


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> I'd like to suggest one:
> 
> Good by Morphine


Add Cure for Pain to that as well. Three great albums and a very good one in total.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Good thread! I think the Meat Puppets are tragically underrated, as their superlative catalogue since 1994 (a 7 album run has me wondering if they're capable of producing a bad album, let alone single track). Their cryptic fusion of country, garage band rock, and inimitable desert psychedelia yield a brew that's as addictive as meth, but without the poor dentition. So, to quote Jerry quoting Hunter, "nothin' left to do but smile, smile, smile"    Here's some mellow gold (yeah, I know...)..../Katie


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I see we have a fellow Deadhead. Nice quote of a quote


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

"Novella" by Renaissance - a superb album from beginning to end without a single duff moment, but sadly always overshadowed and bookended by their earlier "Ashes are Burning" and later single success with the poppy "Northern Lights".

"Tales from Topographic Oceans" by Yes - divided opinion by the press and the public alike on it's release in 1974, but with much support for dislike by Rick Wakeman. Personally I think it's a masterpiece that deserves to be at the very top of rock composition achievements alongside the likes of "Dark Side of the Moon"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, techniquest, but the kindest thing I can say about TFTO is that divided opinion at least left the group sufficiently chastened to discourage them attempting the next one along similar lines. Follow-up Relayer was a great album but I dread to think what shape or form (or indeed length) it would have taken had TFTO been universally praised, especially as Jon Anderson was considering basing it loosely on Tolstoy's War & Peace(!). 

I don't totally dislike TFTO - some sections are very good - but for me the ambition and scope of the premise writes out a cheque that the ability to convincingly do justice to it fails to cash. Wakeman thought they had gone too far and on this occasion I agree with him - although on leaving the group he ended up going down a similar path by unashamedly releasing some overambitious turkeys of his own.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Pink Floyd's "Animals" is underrated, in my opinion. It came between "Wish You Were Here" and "The Wall", and I think it's just as good as either of those two albums.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

apricissimus said:


> Pink Floyd's "Animals" is underrated, in my opinion. It came between "Wish You Were Here" and "The Wall", and I think it's just as good as either of those two albums.


Agreed but I think The Final Cut is not only Floyd's most underrated, but possibly the most underrated album in history.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Eh not too big into the Final Cut. The Piper at the Gates of Dawn imo is underrated. Though hard to consider anything from Pink Floyd as underrated considering how popular they are. Some more albums I consider underrated
The Pretty Things - SF Sorrow
Kaleidoscope - Tangerine Dream
Procol Harum - Procol Harum
Aphrodite's Child - It's Five O' Clock. Incredible song.
Night Ranger - Dawn Patrol and Midnight Madness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Good call on Zombies.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Eh not too big into the Final Cut.


Give it a chance. Roger's best song writing and some amazing tunes. Great winter music too.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I remember hearing some of the tracks that were rejected for the Wall got put on the Final Cut as the band broke up and it is basically a Roger Waters solo album. The band considers it the worst Pink Floyd album.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> I remember hearing some of the tracks that were rejected for the Wall got put on the Final Cut as the band broke up and it is basically a Roger Waters solo album. The band considers it the worst Pink Floyd album.


That same band also released The Division Bell. If it is a solo album, it's his finest. I urge you to give it another listen.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright giving it another chance. Maybe Roger Waters was right and the band was wrong about these songs.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Alright giving it another chance. Maybe Roger Waters was right and the band was wrong about these songs.


I'm listening now. It's a classic.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Sorry, techniquest, but the kindest thing I can say about TFTO is that divided opinion at least left the group sufficiently chastened to discourage them attempting the next one along similar lines. Follow-up Relayer was a great album but I dread to think what shape or form (or indeed length) it would have taken had TFTO been universally praised, especially as Jon Anderson was considering basing it loosely on Tolstoy's War & Peace(!).
> 
> I don't totally dislike TFTO - some sections are very good - but for me the ambition and scope of the premise writes out a cheque that the ability to convincingly do justice to it fails to cash. Wakeman thought they had gone too far and on this occasion I agree with him - although on leaving the group he ended up going down a similar path by unashamedly releasing some overambitious turkeys of his own.


'Relayer' is based loosely (very loosely) on "War & Peace", and I disagree with you in as much as it would have been fascinating to hear what could have been had TfTO been praised universally and Relayer had been another 80 or 90 minute epic. In any case, Relayer opens with another full-side single piece a-la TfTO and closes with 2 half-length tracks, so it follows the same format as the album that came before TfTO - 'Close to the Edge'.
Wakeman found TfTO boring and pretentious, but there were already disagreements between him and the other band members which TfTO served to amplify and became the 'straw that broke the camels back'.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom Waits - Closing Time - This album has a considerable following, but in fact it's a masterpiece that should be mentioned in the same breath as "Innervisions," "Catch a Fire," etc. Consider this list as a typical one for "best albums of 1973" and you'll see the problem: http://rateyourmusic.com/list/justarunner/25_best_albums_of_1973/

Or if that didn't do it for you, this one: http://www.besteveralbums.com/yearstats.php?y=1973

You see now.

To the degree that anything Cohen does could be underrated, "Various Positions" and "I'm Your Man" are underrated. I'm prepared to argue that these are his best albums. Sorry to the first four albums, all classics, and "The Future" is great too. But as the saying goes, only two can be the best.

Miles Davis, "My Funny Valentine." So many great jazz albums out there, but this is one that ought to be mentioned just a short breath after "Kind of Blue" and "B-'s Brew." (Maybe some Coltrane albums could move down a notch to make room for this one.)

Kris Kristofferson, "Kris Kristofferson." It's beginning to be forgotten. That's wrong. Lot of things should be forgotten before this one is.

Peggy Lee, "Black Coffee." Just hear it. You'll see.

"Nina Simone Sings the Blues." This is the true heir to the legacy of Bessie Smith and Billie Holiday. This voice is a weapon. I can't say that this is her best album because that's more than I know, but I know this one is great. Next time someone says something like "Whitney Houston" or "Dusty Springfield" or even "Aretha Franklin" (I'll go there) you say, "Nina Simone."

Weather Report, 8:30. Maybe the single best jazz-fusion album that didn't involve Miles Davis or Herbie Hancock. Better than "The Inner Mounting Flame?" Well, then "8:30" is probably the second-best. Of course I'm not the biggest fusion fan, and when I put on an album I don't expect to get knocked out, but this one does it for me. Another is Jeff Beck's "You Had it Coming." And maybe even John Scofield's "A Go Go."

"Dark Side of the Moon." The reason this is underrated is because it is The Single Greatest Rock Album of All Time, bar none, and you probably already know where you can put any contrary opinions you might be fool enough to have.

Chet Atkins and Les Paul. Two awesome guys just having fun and not taking anything seriously and it's actually really good.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

science said:


> "Dark Side of the Moon." The reason this is underrated is because it is The Single Greatest Rock Album of All Time, bar none, and you probably already know where you can put any contrary opinions you might be fool enough to have.


I tried to stay one step ahead of you by shoving my contrary opinions "there". I'll just say it was rather uncomfortable. Dark Side is a very, very good album, and possibly the greatest album cover of all time. That being said, if we were roommates, we wouldn't be fighting over albums or cigars :lol: I'll keep my Final Cut


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

science said:


> "Dark Side of the Moon." The reason this is underrated is because it is The Single Greatest Rock Album of All Time, bar none, and you probably already know where you can put any contrary opinions you might be fool enough to have.


Don't ever ask to Julian Cope his opinion about Dark side


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Still crazy after all these years
Paul Simon

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Two albums by the same group only discovered and looked into about 3 months ago: 

Talk Talk - Spirit of Eden & Laughing Stock. 

The 2 together are not an easy listen but well worth the work to get into.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

techniquest said:


> 'Relayer' is based loosely (very loosely) on "War & Peace", and I disagree with you in as much as it would have been fascinating to hear what could have been had TfTO been praised universally and Relayer had been another 80 or 90 minute epic. In any case, Relayer opens with another full-side single piece a-la TfTO and closes with 2 half-length tracks, so it follows the same format as the album that came before TfTO - 'Close to the Edge'.
> Wakeman found TfTO boring and pretentious, but there were already disagreements between him and the other band members which TfTO served to amplify and became the 'straw that broke the camels back'.


Well, we'll have to agree to disagree (in the nicest possible way, of course). You're quite correct in saying that the format of Relayer is akin to Close to the Edge, but I think that both those albums are c. 40 minutes of tight, cohesive and well-structured music whereas TFTO is so sprawling it just doesn't seem to know where it wants to go.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Melvins - Gluey Porch Treatments and Ozma

You can find the genetics of these two albums in the majority of rock music after the 90s, even by bands who weren't directly influenced. Although, that doesn't really do them justice, as no one really continued the spirit of this band, not even their #1 fan Kurt Cobain. It's like some kind of Beefheart style artrock expressionism interpreted by a buch of glue-sniffing KISS fans. Slow, creepy, weird.

Rotting Christ - Non Serviam

Probably the best representation of Greek black metal, which was briefly its own world in terms of how it sounded. Mid-tempo, loping, prone to long riff workouts, heavily traditional metal-influenced--but the sense of melody is uniquely poetic, it doesn't remind you of Iron Maiden or anything. The album has a majestic narrative feel, I feel out of time when I listen to it.

AC/DC - Powerage

OK, maybe it's only underrated relative to their other albums, but I get the sense a lot of people who can appreciate hard rock when it's dished out by a more snob-approved band like The Stooges are missing out on this just because it's AC/DC. Great songs, smart, blithe guitarwork, blood-puking vocals, and the slow-burner songs really breathe and brood in a way the band isn't known for.

Organized Konfusion - Stress

About 100 times better than Illmatic. More proof that hip-hop punishes creativity, and rewards following trends.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Organized Konfusion - Stress
> 
> About 100 times better than Illmatic. More proof that hip-hop punishes creativity, and rewards following trends.


Great choice. It may be more creative but I don't think it's better than Illmatic though. Pharoahe Monch is my favourite rapper though I was never too fond of his solo stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> AC/DC - Powerage
> 
> OK, maybe it's only underrated relative to their other albums, but I get the sense a lot of people who can appreciate hard rock when it's dished out by a more snob-approved band like The Stooges are missing out on this just because it's AC/DC. Great songs, smart, blithe guitarwork, blood-puking vocals, and the slow-burner songs really breathe and brood in a way the band isn't known for.


Best album they did, in my opinion. Prefer the European version that included Cold Hearted Man - I thought in the CD era they could have found room for it as a bonus track.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Above and Beyond - Tri State 
Above and Beyond - Group Therapy 

The musicality AND production are absolutely first class.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*

Swans - (1996) Soundtracks for the Blind
Scott Walker - (2006) The Drift
Can - (1971) Tago Mago
Current 93 - (1993) Thunder Perfect Mind
Einstürzende Neubauten - (1989) Haus der Luege
The Knife - (2013) Shaking the Habitual
Krallice - (2012) Years Past Matter

*


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> *
> Can - (1971) Tago Mago
> *


Underrated? I can't think of a more revered album in the genre, and I've never seen a list of the best krautrock albums witouth Tago Mago.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

15-60-75 - Jimmy Bell's Still in Town
Not sure if it quite qualifies though; virtually everyone that has heard it considers it a masterpiece. Problem is hardly anyone has heard it...
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/28/the-numbers-band-jimmy-bell-review
http://thefirenote.com/2014/01/10/15-60-75-the-numbers-band-jimmy-bells-still-in-town-album-review/
http://caughtinthecarousel.com/step-dig-15-60-75-numbers-band-jimmy-bells-still-town/


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Mad Dogs and Englishmen, Joe Cocker.
Amazing album.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Since most of the albums I like are either unknown by the average rock fan or despised (prog etc.) I'll take 'under-rated' to refer to albums dismissed by people who should know better 

*Yes*, _Drama _- beats the hell out of most of _Going for the One _(except 'Awaken' & Turn of the Century'), _Tormato _and everything that came after,

*Banco*, _... come in un'ultima cena _- not as lauded as the first three, but to my mind this is a stone-classic with tight, complex songs. _A Trick of the Tail _to _Darwin!_'s _Foxtrot_, if you see what I mean,

*The Who*, _By Numbers _- OK, it's not as good as _Quadrophenia_, but not much is in rock. I still think this under-stated gem is every bit the equal of _Who's Next _- and in fact I find it better,

*Daryl Hall*, _Sacred Songs _- famously part of Robert Fripp's 'MOR Trilogy' alongside Peter Gabriel's shoddy second solo album and Fripp's own magnificent _Exposure_. People dismiss Hall (and Oates) at their peril IMO. This is a great album,

*Jethro Tull*, _Heavy Horses _and _Stormwatch_ - is it heresy to say I prefer these to _Aqualung_, _A Passion Play_ and_ Thick as a Bri_ck? Probably - but I do: folky prog and proggy folk and brilliant.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Oreb said:


> Since most of the albums I like are either unknown by the average rock fan or despised (prog etc.) I'll take 'under-rated' to refer to albums dismissed by people who should know better
> 
> *Yes*, _Drama _- beats the hell out of most of _Going for the One _(except 'Awaken' & Turn of the Century'), _Tormato _and everything that came after,
> 
> ...


One of my favorites too.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

To add more, The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation of Society and Love's Forever Changes really are enjoyable 60's Pop/Rock. And to go 80's, The Outfield's Play Deep is really some great 80's Pop/Rock.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> To add more, The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation of Society and Love's Forever Changes really are enjoyable 60's Pop/Rock.


I love them both a great deal but it's a real stretch to say they are underrated, they are hardly unknown or lacking acclaim.

Out of the many hundreds of underrated and largely unknown albums I would at least mention John Stewart's _California Bloodlines_. It appeared on a couple of greatest albums lists I think but was still largely unknown by the time of his death a few years ago.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Love's Forever Changes actually cracked the top 30 of the UK albums chart - not bad for a band who apparently rarely played outside of California by that time. Even Michael Caine was seen with a copy of it. It had great cover art too - maybe that helped draw people in.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Love's Forever Changes actually cracked the top 30 of the UK albums chart - not bad for a band who apparently rarely played outside of California by that time. Even Michael Caine was seen with a copy of it. It had great cover art too - maybe that helped draw people in.


Ha. Ha. Ha. . . . Oh my GOD! My PARENTS had that album-- and if you want the really lysergically-addled side of Love, try "Revelation."


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

The cover art was quite similar to the one for Revolver, like a more psychedelic version of it.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

My vote would go to my favorite recordings of one of the best, if lesser known prog-rock groups from the '70s: Gentle Giant's "Free Hand."


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

My vote would go to my favorite recordings of one of the best, if lesser known prog-rock groups from the '70s: Gentle Giant's "Free Hand." In a strange inverse kind of way, the Renaissance-y style used in two of the songs ("On Reflection" and "Talybont") kindled my long standing love for Renaissance music.


----------



## Count (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd say Starless and Bible Black by King Crimson is a hugely ignored masterpiece. I also really enjoyed Beat, I thought Belew was fantastic on the album, especially on Neal and Jack and Me.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll second Neoshredder's nomination of the Zombies' _Odessey (sic) and Oracle_ - they are currently enjoying a renaissance in popularity and have been on tour since the band's 50th(!) birthday. Appreciation for that particular album has grown to such an extent that it might no longer be qualified for the label 'underrated'! http://www.thezombies.net/past/biography/


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> I'll second Neoshredder's nomination of the Zombies' _Odessey (sic) and Oracle_ - they are currently enjoying a renaissance in popularity and have been on tour since the band's 50th(!) birthday. Appreciation for that particular album has grown to such an extent that it might no longer be qualified for the label 'underrated'! http://www.thezombies.net/past/biography/


Hung Up On A Dream is perhaps my favourite song, I do change my mind a lot though.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

My collection tends to be about a foot long and a mile deep; however, a few artists defy the paradigm with extraordinary isolated efforts that join the pack...the top 2 that come to mind:















To me, they're those odd gems that are uniformly excellent from start to finish...curiously - and again, to me, at least - they each take a backseat to other albums within the complete discographies that receive the bulk of critical acclaim, most ostensibly Sweet's "Girlfriend", and then FNM's "Angel Dust" and "King for a Day..."

Here's a gorgeous song, both lyrically and musically, from Sweet's 100%; listen closely to his poetic reflections on big themes like social alienation, mortality, and - in a passage reminiscent of WYWH's "did you exchange/a walk-part in the war/ for a lead role/ in a cage" - subjugated individualism:






Okay, school's out  /Katie


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> To add more, The Kinks are the Village Green Preservation Society.


Good Heavens! In what primitive society is VGPS undervalued?! Huns at the gates...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Re: Village Green...

The Kinks' main problem was with their record company, PYE. PYE, a label catering predominantly for the MOR market, came to see the group mainly as a singles act (as they did with most acts on their roster) and as a consequence cut back on promoting Kinks albums from 'Something Else by the Kinks' in 1967 all the way through to their last album with the label, the 'Percy' soundtrack from 1971. As a result, all of those great albums sold next to diddly-squat compared to the first four, the sales of which perhaps benefited from the Kinks having more of a teenybop following for the first two or three years.

Another significant factor was that the Kinks were banned from touring the US for four years allegedly because of their reputation for ill-tempered behaviour which spilled over onto the stage - inevitably this failure to tap into the largest pop market in the world would have a massive effect on sales.

From what I have read, the Village Green album was virtually ignored by PYE altogether, due in no small part to Ray Davies' insistence on complete artistic control which led to a long gestation period (about as long as the Beatles' White Album, in fact) and, finally, Davies wanting to change the format of the original album even though advance copies had already found their way into mainland Europe and Australasia. After a certain period of stonewalling on both sides PYE washed their hands with it and as a result it sunk without trace when the reconstituted album that met with Ray Davies' approval finally emerged in the UK in late '68.

In a nutshell, Village Green wasn't underrated - as with their other late 60s albums it just didn't sell.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Cocteau Twins' Blue Bell Knoll. Pretty much their best album, although for some reason lots of fans view it as their worst. It doesn't make Treasure's mistake of having crappy, obvious drum programming, it doesn't make Victorialand's mistake of being a boring new age album (sorry, just how I feel) and Liz is at her florid, unearthly over-the-top peak. The ambient fairyland atmosphere of it all is anchored by a strange hint of dread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Good one! I probably still like Treasure a little more, but that is certainly their underrated gem.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sagittarius - Present Tense.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Wolf Krakowski - (2001) Transmigrations: Gilgul*

Unforgivably underrated.

View attachment 37482


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

From my collection, all vinyl pressings:

*SOLID AIR* by John Martyn









*ARKANSAW MAN* featuring "The Ballroom Song" by Arkansaw Man









*BARBED WIRE MAGGOTS *by Borbetomagus









*NAKED TEENAGE GIRLS IN OUTERSPACE* by John Trubee and the Ugly Janitors of America









*8-EYED SPY* by 8-EYED SPY featuring Lydia Lunch


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny Winter And (Clips Here):


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Johnny Winter And (Clips Here):


GREAT album..................


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Did I forget this Hasil Adkins classic?


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

A CD that I like a lot that doesn't get a lot of notoriety is _Procol Harum's Ninth_. Every song isn't great. But there are maybe 5-6 really good tunes on there. Among them is a cover of the Beatles, _Eight Days A Week_. Now I can see that some people might not like it because it is different in tempo and style from the Beatles version. But I like it. I think Gary Brooker pulls it off nicely.

But the gem on the CD is a song called _Pandora's Box_, which may be their best song ever. ( I know I'll get some heat for that since they had some great songs early in their career.) But I really like the tune. Check it out, if you like.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Something like a top 20 most underrated albums:

Variations in Dream-time - Anthony Davis (1982) 
Improvisie - Paul Bley (1971) 
Lady of the Mirrors - Anthony Davis (1980) 
Fluxations - Denman Maroney (2001) 
Seeds, Visions & Counterpoint - Ivo Perelman (1996) 
Even the Sounds Shine - Myra Melford (1994) 
Well-Oiled - Hash Jar Tempo (1997) 
Barbed Wire Maggots - Borbetomagus (1983) 
Dolmen Music - Meredith Monk (1981) 
Afternoon of a Georgia Faun - Marion Brown (1970) 
Parable of Arable Land - Red Crayola (1967) 
Twin Infinitives - Royal Trux (1990) 
Original Sin - Pandora's Box (1989) 
Escalator Over The Hill - Carla Bley (1971)
Mundus Subterraneous - Lightwave (1995) 
Ecology of Souls - Kenneth Newby (1993) 
The Long View - Marty Ehrlich (2002) 
Episteme - Anthony Davis (1981) 
Lorca - Tim Buckley (1970) 
The Bandwagon - Jason Moran (2003) 

All of these are either all time masterpieces or really amazing/near masterpieces, yet are very underrated or are still far from getting the exposure they deserve.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Eat: _Sell Me a God_
Tiny Lights: _Prayer for the Halcyon Fear; Hot Chocolate Massage; Milky Juicy_
Mother Love Bone: _Apple_
Maria McKee: _Maria McKee; You Gotta Sin to be Saved; Life is Sweet; High Dive_


----------

